
Turns out Amazon buying Eero wasn’t the startup success story we thought - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/5/18297619/amazon-eero-price-fire-sale-mesh-wi-fi-buyout
======
yellow_postit
I hope Eero has better luck under Amazon than Blink which seems to have
stalled out after the Ring acquisition and is constantly having "sales" which
makes me suspect they are just cleaning out inventory.

